# New member of the family and apologies for my absence...



## Jenson (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I havn't been around much the last few weeks due to me wireless totally refusing to work. I can get online with an ethernet cable but the router is upstairs so I have to have the cable running down the stairs, and obviously that's dangerous especially if the dogs got caught up (I've got eagle eyes on them right now!), so yeah, no real internet at the moment. I've missed RO lots and apologies to the other rabbitry mods that I havn't been here. As soon as my laptop is fixed I can get online upstairs.

Anyway, I have a new member if the family to introduce (anyone who knows me will notice I said "dogs" ) !















This is Kinu, my new Japanese Akita Inu girl. She is around 14 weeks old and is a total sweetheart! She is so well behaved for a baby and has already learned, sit, paw, wait, come and is getting the hang of lie down. I'm so proud of her! 

Jiro really enjoys having another dog around, although she totally bosses him around! I think they will be great friends.















Hope everyone and everybun is well! :biggrin2:


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 27, 2008)

aww, she adorable! and Jiro is very pretty too! i hope your net gets fixed soon, ours keeps going down:grumpy:!


----------



## Alexah (Jun 27, 2008)

:inlove:I'm speechless.


----------



## Leaf (Jun 27, 2008)

OHH! I love those legs!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 27, 2008)

Beeeyouuuuutiful!


----------



## polly (Jun 27, 2008)

Awwwww Jenson she is adorable the txt pic sooo did not do her justice her markings are beautiful 

Good to see you on though hope you get it sorted soon


----------



## Jenson (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone. :biggrin2:

She's a great pup, so well behaved for a little one!


----------



## cheryl (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow she's just beautiful..i love her name!


----------



## trailsend (Jun 27, 2008)

WOW what a beautiful puppy!! Both of your dogs are just stunning. It must be fun having a new baby - and so well behaved! Congrats


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jun 28, 2008)

You already have a dog, you don't need another one.

So send herhere.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 28, 2008)

Awww how adorable! Are you going to breed them?


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 28, 2008)

Kinu is GORGEOUS!!!! what a great looking dog! Your dogs look so happy together! How fun is that?!


----------



## Leaf (Jun 28, 2008)

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> You already have a dog, you don't need another one.
> 
> So send herhere.


:laugh:


----------



## Jenson (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks Cheryl, her name means "silk" in Japanese I think. I think Jiro and Kinu go quite nicely together without sounding too similar, although I find myself having to say, "Good dogs!" now. 

Trailsend, having a pup is great! I've never brought up a pup before and I was expecting it to be really difficult, but I think I've had a big advantage of training a Japanese Akita Inu before so I know how they work. She's been fantastic!

Montana, I think the only thing better than having a Japanese Akita Inu is having two. :biggrin2: I so enjoy walking down the street with out on each side (well, only if they're both walking nicely!).

Bo, thanks. I didn't buy her with a view to breeding, I found her by chance on the internet and she was with a puppy dealer being sold for a fraction of her original price. It really broke my heart and I made the silly mistake of emailing them to ask about her, and that was it! So at the moment I don't have her papers, but I'm in touch with the only people in the UK who had a litter at the time she was born (they are pretty rare over here) and they said it's likely she was theirs so I'm hoping they will give her papers to me. If not, then no I won't breed. Fingers crossed I can get them, and if her bloodline is a pure as they say it is she'd be a good match for Jiro, so yes! Here's hoping!


----------



## kathy5 (Jun 28, 2008)

awwww puppy


----------



## BSAR (Jun 30, 2008)

So cute! I don't really like the brindle colouring but otherwise she is a doll! Jiro is cute too!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jun 30, 2008)

Aww he is cute, can I have him.:biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Jun 30, 2008)

AWWW I'm coming to dop nap him :threadhijacked:


----------



## missyscove (Jun 30, 2008)

She's beautiful! I love the brindle.
Have either of them ever been near the buns? 
I know many akitas can be unpredictable with kids and such (not that they aren't great dogs, and I'm not one to breed profile, I know a ton of great pits and akitas and the likes) and I was curious what yours do around the buns


----------



## Jenson (Jul 1, 2008)

*missyscove wrote: *


> She's beautiful! I love the brindle.
> Have either of them ever been near the buns?
> I know many akitas can be unpredictable with kids and such (not that they aren't great dogs, and I'm not one to breed profile, I know a ton of great pits and akitas and the likes) and I was curious what yours do around the buns


Good question! Well, the first thing you have to know is that my two are "Japanese Akita Inu" not "Akita/American Akita". Every country in the world besides the US and Canada have two different breeds of "Akita". In the countries where we have split the breeds the word "Japanese" refers strictly to the "Akita Inu" although about half of all Akita owners semm to wrongly call their dogs Japanese and also a lot of breeders either don't educate themselves or choose to ignore it because they didn't agree with the split. So there is an awful lot of confusion! 

Basically the "Japanese Akita Inu" are smaller and lighter than the Akita, they are much more Spitz like. They are only allowed to be four colours, red/white, sesame/white, brindle or pure white. They are not allowed to have black masks or be pinto, and pure lines don't even carry the genes for a mask or pinto colouring, so as you can see this rules out most of the Akitas that people call Japanese! 

Anyway, the Japanese Akita Inu have different temperaments from the Akita. They are more gregarious, less territorial and generally more laid back. I find them quite similar to Huskys in temperament. They love people, they are great with children. I think with Akita the problem is people don't understand, or underestimate how strong their protective side is (an area that is not Husky like of course), and also that they are very dominant dogs and they will test people in the household to find out where each person stands in the pack. Children obviously can't show their dominance over a dog so I think a lot of times if an Akita bites a child it's because it's trying to discipline it's pack. They are fabulous dogs but very misunderstood.

Finally back to your question now.  Jiro is very gentle with the rabbits, I have had rabbits in the house with him before and he has licked them and been gentle. However, he has chased Lulu outside once when she ran off and I think the sight of a running rabbit just kicked off his hunting instincts. He is always quite and gentle if they are calm, but obviously I wouldn't let him near them without a muzzle on just in case. Kinu hasn't been allowed out with the rabbits yet because she is at that age where she likes using those little needle puppy teeth on everything! She is allowed to walk around the run and have a look at them etc. and doesn't try to get at them, but I will wait until she's a bit older before I introduce her to them. Both dogs are also fine with cats!


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh Jenson! Just found this thread! Congratulations on your new baby!She is beautiful. I do hope it works out and you get the papers on her. 

Please keep us posted on her growth (when ever you can get on the internet!). Miss you being around here!


----------

